# ABT wide body MK1 limited to 8 anyone????



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

One for sale if someone wants to rival Yellow!!!!!

_*The car was made by Abt in 2001 to commemerate the success of the ABT Racing teams TT DTM victory. It was a factory built car which consists of the following, The car is 5 Inches wider than a standard TT, ABT front and rear bumpers and grille, Quad Full stainless steel exhaust from the turbo back, An ABT K16 Turbo all together producing 310BHP, 19" ABT OZ Split rim alloys wheels, Embossed Leather seats front and rear and yellow stiching, Yellow dial rings, Real Carbon Fibre rear diffuser and side skirts. Single wiper conversion.*_










Get it here!!!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2001-Audi-TT- ... 2ecaeef87a


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Not liking the colour :? But if they did that in black 8) 8) 8)

Paul


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

wow that spoiler is shit,

but other than that it prob is only one of 8 if its been made my a tuning company

others may be about but they would have been someones project etc


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Paulj100 said:


> Not liking the colour :? But if they did that in black 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Paul


Shut up you fool :wink: 
Must admit i think it would look good in black


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: sorry Andy I should have worded it better I'm not liking the colour on that car just don't think the yellow looks Well on the ABT model just to much with the yellow grill etc 

How about a red one or in gorgeous black ( not sure if the black one is an ABT though )


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Picture 6 :lol: That's one way of improving the look of that car :-D
Surround it with ... ahem ..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Paulj100 said:


> :lol: :lol: sorry Andy I should have worded it better I'm not liking the colour on that car just don't think the yellow looks Well on the ABT model just to much with the yellow grill etc
> 
> How about a red one or in gorgeous black ( not sure if the black one is an ABT though )


I actually agree it has to much yellow black would tone it down and look better


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Paulj100 said:


> Not liking the colour :? But if they did that in black 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Paul


Oi Paul stop quoting me.. 

If they had released the ABT widebody in black here in the uk ,it would have been a much more desirable car...It needs toning down. The body kit has aged so badly, its not classy is it? But black would have made its shape more acceptable now in 2013. I would have wanted one in black.. :wink: 
Only Andy's "Yellow" looks right in its colour. :wink: Anything else looks wrong. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Damien.


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Just looked back and you're def right. The body kit has aged badly compared to a standard car.

Interesting you mentioned that cos it reminded me about the 6R4!!! lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Looked at the ad,for me,nasty rear spoiler,nasty front grill,nasty yellow dial rings,I could live with the rest 
And just how 'rare' is cruise control ? :?:


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh forgot,where can I get a single wiper conversion ?


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

like colour , but the wheels and spoiler --------> crap


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Theres a red one of these in purley. Never seen it move off the drive lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

One of only eight made, I count nine in that picture :lol:


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

mk1f4n said:


> One of only eight made, I count nine in that picture :lol:


You might need to get your eyes tested then... The middle one is the ABT TT Touring Car!


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks terrible..

Another here for a little 10k :roll:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Or - http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p

Words fail me how bad they look.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

i have to admit, embarrasingly, i have always liked em


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

nilanth said:


> i have to admit, embarrasingly, i have always liked em


Nothing to be embarrassed about - in the flesh, they look awesome - I've got one and also got a normal 225 and to be honest, when they're parked side-by-side, the standard car looks like a bit of a shed - totally bland next to the abt beast... All IMHO


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice paint job though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MrQaud said:


> TomQS said:
> 
> 
> > Or - http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p
> ...


If you read the ad it says ABT spec not that it's a genuine ABT TT I think some bits look better than the genuine ABT car


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It looks ok to me.
It's a bit like when my business partner parked his RS4 cab next to our A4 cab. Subtle wideness.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Not on the ebay add...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

TomQS said:


> Or - http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p
> 
> Words fail me how bad they look.


S'cuse me the chavs want their body kit back for their corsa 

J
xx


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

The ABT is a classic in its own right. Still its a very cool period correct design. "Does it cut it today"..erm no. The bodykit is interesting..but has not worn well over the years. Class never gets old, but the ABT TT's bodykit looks have i am afraid. :?

Damien.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

I would rock the shit out of one of these.. Yes they're ugly, but they're awesome-ugly if that makes sense..


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

sorta like an ugly christmas sweater


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Like few people have said, buy one and spray it black you would have an awesome car.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

ades tt 180 said:


> Like few people have said, buy one and spray it black you would have an awesome car.


Mines if going for a wrap - still haven't decided if It will be a matt colour or a matt black carbon fibre effect...


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Neb said:


> I would rock the shit out of one of these.. Yes they're ugly, but they're awesome-ugly if that makes sense..


And don't forget they have a hefty power upgrade over the standard car - around 300 - 310bhp...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MrQaud said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > I would rock the shit out of one of these.. Yes they're ugly, but they're awesome-ugly if that makes sense..
> ...


But the same crap brakes as the standard TT and extra weight


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

Also in Black


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

HIRAM said:


> Also in Black


That's not an ABT looks more like the German DTM car


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> MrQaud said:
> 
> 
> > Neb said:
> ...


And a better suspension setup - weight is virtually identical if you take the 9.5 inch wide 19" wheels out of the equation


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> HIRAM said:
> 
> 
> > Also in Black
> ...


Pretty sure that was the prototype DTM...


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

Also in YELLOW


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MrQaud said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ]I would rock the shit out of one of these.. Yes they're ugly, but they're awesome-ugly if that makes sense..
> ...


So the rear spoiler side skirts and the rest of the kit adds no weight :? Don't get me wrong I like them but think they made a massive mistake with the brakes


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.abt-sportsline.de


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

MrQaud said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > I would rock the shit out of one of these.. Yes they're ugly, but they're awesome-ugly if that makes sense..
> ...


How did they achieve 300odd bhp? Did they touch the internals to achieve this. What is the turbo based on etc..  [smiley=book2.gif]

Damien.


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> MrQaud said:
> 
> 
> > Neb said:
> ...


Can't remember exactly what turbo I have on it, but it was an ABT spec turbo - bigger than standard plus various other mode from ABT...


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> MrQaud said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


No arguments from me on the braking side - bit daft to leave the standard ones on (especially considering it was around double the price of the standard car when new!) - still it's a good excuse to buy a bigger set


----------



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy Christmas,I had one of these, and was unable to sell it, although I loved it , its like marmite, you either love it or hate it, sadly the majority did not like it!!! I eventualy sold it for 6k with 48k on the clock and full Audi history, there were only 10 made for the UK market and ther are not many left but still no one wanted it, too much yellow ,the amount of people who said if it was black I would have bought it,


----------



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

The best angle to look at the car is from the rear looks vert wide and fat tyres, got lots of looks, but probably thinking that car looks shit, my wife thought it was a drugs dealers car, buy yes, sadly very dated now, as I said no one wanted it and sold it back to the dealer who I bought it off.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

HIRAM said:


> Also in Black


fantastic looking car


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

roddy said:


> HIRAM said:
> 
> 
> > Also in Black
> ...


 8)


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

narbett said:
 

> Happy Christmas,I had one of these, and was unable to sell it, although I loved it , its like marmite, you either love it or hate it, sadly the majority did not like it!!! I eventualy sold it for 6k with 48k on the clock and full Audi history, there were only 10 made for the UK market and ther are not many left but still no one wanted it, too much yellow ,the amount of people who said if it was black I would have bought it,


You should of had it wrapped - you would probably have easily recuperated the cost...


----------



## Stevex11sdw (May 10, 2013)

I think I found who bought this? And I'm no detective but I'm thinking there is a good chance these are Mr Quad's cars as this chap used to have the yellow ABT and a nice 225 and of the eight, how many can say that. Now the 225 has gone and it has been replaced with another ABT. Mr Quad also mentioned a colour change but I'm thinking he just got his original one done in a metallic golden yellow which looks much nicer.......Tell me Mr Quad, am I right?


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Stevex11sdw said:


> I think I found who bought this? And I'm no detective but I'm thinking there is a good chance these are Mr Quad's cars as this chap used to have the yellow ABT and a nice 225 and of the eight, how many can say that. Now the 225 has gone and it has been replaced with another ABT. Mr Quad also mentioned a colour change but I'm thinking he just got his original one done in a metallic golden yellow which looks much nicer.......Tell me Mr Quad, am I right?


Nope Steve, you are wrong... Still got the same (standard yellow) ABT and the silver 225. Still not made up my mind on a colour change either yet...


----------



## Mat_dice (Nov 1, 2014)

I have a black roaster abt and love it


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Mat_dice said:


> I have a black roaster abt and love it


Any pics?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

+1


----------



## Mat_dice (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

What was the standard power?
Any chance of a rear picture as I'd like to see what the rear spoiler and defuser looks like on the roadster?


----------



## Mat_dice (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks - exactly the same as the coupe at the rear


----------

